

Sorting Your Twitter Followers by Popularity (using JavaScript) - robgibbons
http://robgibbons.com/media/followerPopularity/

======
robgibbons
I really made this to scratch an itch, as I have a Twitter account with 9k+
followers and I wanted to see who the most popular followers were. You can't
really do that with Twitter, so I learned a bit about their API and built this
service myself.

